

Argo Raises $1.5M to Stitch Together Companies’ Small Data - ryanatallah
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/13/small-data/

======
neilwillgettoit
This sounds like a lot of buzz words.

~~~
bbcbasic
Yeah it is ultra-vague. I guess they invested in the people not the idea with
this one.

------
adyckovksy
Check out Argo at [https://argo.io](https://argo.io)!

